# Any advice or criticism?



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Any advice or criticism?

I've been training some time now approx 12 years on and off. I've made good gains but have lost may way some bit recently.

I'm currently just under 17 stone but carrying far to much fat. Here is the diet and training plan I am going to go back to as it is we're I got the best results. What does anyone think? Anything is helpful even if it shoots me down.

Diet

6am

4 whole eggs 2brown toast half tin of beans 1 pint water 1cup of coffee

9.30am

4 weetabix with semi skimmed milk 1banana

11.30am

1 coffee 1 banana

12pm

Train

1pm

50g whey protein 1 banana

2pm

Chicken breast veg

4pm

Meat or tuna sandwich 1 apple

6pm

Chicken breast veg

9pm

4 whole eggs 2brown toast half tin of beans

Training

Chest

Flat bench

Db incline

Flys incline

Dips

Back

Wide chins

Low pulley row

Bent over row

Db row

Machine row

Deadlift

Legs

Squats

Leg press

Ext

Curls

St. Leg deadlifts

Seated cal raise

Standing calf raise

Arms

Db curls

Ez curls

Hammer curls

Press downs

Skullcrushers

Narrow grip bench press

Shoulders

Db press

Lat raises

Front raises

Seated rear delt raises

Upright rows

Shrugs

I try to stay in 6-10 rep range once I've warmed up and aim to pyramid to my heavyset sets.

My Pbs are

Bench 150kg

Squat 180kg knees wrapped

Deadlift 200kg belt

I am currently slightly weaker than these but not by lots.

My aim is gain lean muscle with minimum fat increase. This isn't helped by the fact I do little to no cardio!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

> I am currently slightly weaker than these but not by lots.
> 
> My aim is gain lean muscle with minimum fat increase. This isn't helped by the fact I do little to no cardio!
> 
> Any thoughts?


Diet looks good ensure you consuming enough volume

yes- how many sets do you do per exercise ?? as there looks to be far too much volume for muscle building


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Need protein in meal/snack 2 and 3 mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

4-5 sets of most things like I say 6-10 reps.

Would you reduce this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Would you reduce this?

yes i personally would reduce- i usually go for three exercises per large muscle group and two for smaller 3/4 sets working + 1 warm up - same rep range try to push more weight-


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

try interval cardio only takes 10 minutes if u push hard plus having a decnet cardio level will possibly help out with some of the big lifts meaning u dont get out of breath before ur muscles are done


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

HIIT very good for burning fat from my experiences if you're going to give cardio a go


----------

